# Guess What I Did



## matthias (Dec 6, 2004)

I ran over a coyote on the way home from work. I barely had time to take my foot off the gas and bang! I backed up to drag him off the road and watched as a truck ran over him again. Poor bugger.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 7, 2004)

i wouldnt be moving that thing by hand,no way looks raibified


----------



## matthias (Dec 17, 2004)

I take a lot of pictures throughout the week, most of them crap, but this is the only thread I have so I may as well use it. Here's modern arboriculture at its best.


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey , 3 or 4 more more of those things and you could have made a nice coat.  
As for duct tape, I think that is use # 597 in the duct tape owners guide, in between muffler hanging and temporary fan belt.


----------



## matthias (Dec 18, 2004)

A couple of pictures I took while sitting in the truck eating.


----------



## matthias (Dec 18, 2004)

Chilly.


----------



## Davidsinatree (Dec 19, 2004)

Thats the fattest coyote i'v ever seen, looks like he didnt miss many meals.
The ones i seen down in mo are skinny little bugars. Looks very cold up there.


----------



## che (Dec 19, 2004)

David Hardman said:


> Thats the fattest coyote i'v ever seen, looks like he didnt miss many meals.



I was thinking the same thing, although we've had a few that look close. Raccoons are like that, too. They're so skinny here compared to those up North.


----------



## matthias (Dec 19, 2004)

He's got his winter coat on too but he does look a little thick doesn't he? Maybe that's what slowed him down as he tried to cross.


----------



## matthias (Dec 24, 2004)

More pictures...


----------



## leweee (Dec 24, 2004)

that condo up for lease?.... I could use some affordable houseing


----------



## matthias (Dec 24, 2004)

They got a pool table and hot tub in there. Pretty sweet.


----------



## matthias (Dec 29, 2004)

Yummy!


----------

